# To be or not to be deleted



## charleygee (Feb 4, 2015)

Any Canadians here have a place they can recommend me to get my Cruze deleted? I know the kits are sold online. But I haven't the slightest idea how to do this. Secondly... How does one pass emission testing? 
I am willing to drive over the border as well. But just not all the way to California.

Thanks


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I don’t know anything about Canadian emissions. The parts and tune from Fleece/OZ Tuner can easily be installed in an afternoon.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You might call the company up first. And google canadian emission.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

No diesel emissions where I'm located. Look up your local regulations. I'm sure any diesel truck tuning shop would be willing to install parts for you at a fee.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I would get educated on Canada emission laws before I did a delete. I have no idea what they are. Each state here can be different. I have had so little if any issues in 66k miles the delete isn’t appealing to me at this time, could be at another time but currently it isn’t for me.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I"m not understanding how anyone can be offering deletes and what not when it comes to emission & laws. 

Think VW. OR Diesel Brothers show. 

Diesel Brothers is a couple miles from my house too.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> I"m not understanding how anyone can be offering deletes and what not when it comes to emission & laws.
> 
> Think VW. OR Diesel Brothers show.
> 
> Diesel Brothers is a couple miles from my house too.


If you read the fine print they all advertise "OFF-ROAD USE ONLY". Apparently you can do whatever you feel like doing as long as you're on private property (like drag strip, or a mud pit in your buddy's backyard). It is against federal laws to alter any factory installed emissions for road intended use. Here in Michigan, home of the motor city capital, we don't require inspections for our vehicles unless it has a salvage title. Another funny tidbit, most states have a law specifying that a turbo is considered a muffler, so it seems as if everyone around here with a diesel truck have straight-piped exhaust systems.

But WHOOOAHH VW, what they did is outrageous! Their diesels weren't 100% clean, only 99% so our federal government wouldn't let that slide! Who cares about yearly inspections though.

I remember a long time ago I was in a muffler shop and the guy says "it's against the law for us to remove a catalytic converter from a vehicle" as he was cutting one off to install true dual exhaust for a customer. 

*watch out for sarcasm, I tend to use it a lot*


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Jondaytona said:


> Another funny tidbit, most states have a law specifying that a turbo is considered a muffler, so it seems as if everyone around here with a diesel truck have straight-piped exhaust systems


Well, as far as noise goes - that is regulated by the DOT - passby and what not. Unless you're Royal Oak, then you think you can make your own laws that go against state and federal regulations. 

FWIW, the CTD does not have a muffler, nor do any of the GM diesels right now. The SCR works more than well enough.

500 Abarths and the old Skittles don't/didn't have mufflers, either.


----------

